# Root Element Missing



## MeeShell (Aug 28, 2014)

Window 8 
Root Element Missing

Cannot access:
-DOS
-Start / Safe Mode
-LKGC

Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you have any Windows 8 Install CDs or a OEM Recovery CD?


----------



## MeeShell (Aug 28, 2014)

No I do not ;(


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------

